# 9/28/08 Report



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Got 7 tonight. A bunch of mullet and crabs.



I will not know the Mullet and crab count with pix's until tomorrow when my brother sends me the pixs.



We did see 2 GIANT rays. Like 3ft across.



Water clarity was pretty good. This is due to the lack of rain we have had.



The New Honda was WONDERFUL!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to hear ya'll got some Bobby ! :clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrat's on the fish and the new genny.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got the pix's from Brother Bill. That's my nephew Jeff in the pix.





> We Did real well last night 6 Quality flounder all of them were 17" or better with the largest one at 20" we also wound up with 10 mullet and believe it or knot (he he) you caught 22 crabs.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice pics! Looks like some good dinner! 

:clap:clap:clap:clap

Great job!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!! :clap

I count seven...........don't be ashamed of the 12 incher that died for your picture. oke


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!!! glad to see you got out there!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep that was a mistake, but stuck already.



I didn't even stick any fish last night. My nephew & brother were hogging the front of the boat. HeHe



I just stood back drinking some beer, netting crabs and opening the cooler lid. IPod playing R&B tunes. 



nephew stuck one Jarhead 3 times before he got it in the box. Sucker kept flipping off but was wounded. When it went in the box it was headless. HeHe



In case you have a Ipod and want it where everyone can hear it. One of these are nice. It's actually about the size of a carton of cig.

But it has tremendous sound. You plug it in and it charges the onboard battery and will play the Ipod for about 5hrs. But they say it will play for 10hrs. I have not found that to be true.



http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/ipod_mp3_speakers/devices/207&cl=hk,en





Mine is Black.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/28/2008)*Nice catch!! :clap
> 
> I count seven...........don't be ashamed of the 12 incher that died for your picture. oke


That 12 incher will eat just the same as one of those 20 inchers. Good job,sounds like yall had a blast!!! :clap


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Local waters? Nice haul!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep.



On that subject and after fishing with Murpheryslaw some.



There is *so* much water to explore in Escambia & Santa Rosa county's it's incredible.


----------

